# Life just isn't worth living this way



## Salokonir (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't even process things and emotions anymore. I truly feel like a computer, a robot, nothing more than that.

I lost all my sense of being alive. I'm not even sad too, because why would a machine feel this way? Its just a machine.

I can't describe what is happening to me, but i think it may be depersonalization.

This is all so miserable, i truly think of ending my life. But still, i feel afraid. But even being afraid, is a mechanical process... this is all i feel.


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

What triggered your DP?


----------



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

Good Evening Salokonir,

I swear I felt the exact way just a few days ago. Every time I can't find what caused my Derealization and get lab tests come back negative I say I give up and can't live like this anymore. Just know that it hurts me to hear other people feel the same way but also I am happy I am not alone. Don't give up please. This cannot be the life God wants us to live. We have to adjust our lives and keep pushing to find a way to beat this. Please do not give up. Keep talking to other people on here. It has made me feel so much better and more positive ever since I got on here a few days ago. Keep sharing your stories and open up about how you are feeling and connect to other people. Do not let go. Try to find more resources on here as well and start doing your research. Write down what might have triggered your DP/DR. What were you eating how was your diet, what might have stressed you at the time, were you feeling sick. Get tests done. Lyme disease, hormone imbalance, food allergies, etc. There are more things other than severe anxiety and trauma that triggers our DP/DR. If you have anxiety look for things to help it like chamomile tea. I am here for you we all are. Don't be a stranger <3


----------



## Bluey (Oct 28, 2015)

I would check out Harris Harrington on Youtube even though you might not agree with everything he says. His motivational rant is good stuff.

True, DP is a bitch, but are you going to let it rule the only life you have? Take value based actions and figure out how to be comfortable (for now) with these terrible feelings. I'm in a similar spot as you and have been for a long time. The key thing is to know that you're not alone. Due to the horrendous nature of DP, we imagine that no one else has gone through something as bad as this. There have been billions and billions of people on Earth, and no, this is not the worst suffering ever experienced.

Keep going. And if you're feeling really suicidal to the point where you might actually do something, reach out for help.

This site is full of negative people, and I hope I didn't come across as negative, but as other people have pointed out, people love being victim and then they end up dying as victims. Personally that's not the route I'm going to take.

It's not this bad in the real world attitude-wise, and I speak from experience. Reach out to people off of the internet and you'll get a whole lot more help.

David


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I would recommend getting therapy over suicide. Make sure it's a helpful, relatively knowledgeable, and caring therapist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

keep reading and you will know. I think Elliott one of the mods here said it best, Dp is sometihng you can really sefl diagnos because its straight forward. Get a good education about it and try and relax, easier said than done. Many people go to school , have jobs, etc, some have it short time, others like me have it long term. The point is, and nobody can teach this, is not to give up. This will test the endurance of who you are. Hang in there and never lose hope. EVER. Cause you could be cured tommorrow, next week, or in a year, etc. Don't sell yourself short. Its frightenting but fight the battle. Its where character is truly born. We are with you. You are NOT alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

I wouldn't want to die because I don't know what comes after this.

It may be even worse than having DP and DR in the after life (if there is one.)


----------



## Salokonir (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replys. Read all the replys and glad for them! For some reason my DP has diminished, i don't know why. Maybe living so much with computers turned me into one.


----------

